# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Eastern Ruahine local tanner and stuffer!

## Dundee

This guy locally is just starting out.
My yearling red skin but I stuffed the skinning as I was in a hurry.

My fallow deer and skin.


And this is the third head mount he has done!
Awesome work mate!


pm me if you want more info.

----------


## Hiawatha

Nice. How much per skin for an average sized deer?

----------


## Dundee

> Nice. How much per skin for an average sized deer?


I'll pm his cell phone number as each skin can vary.

----------


## Dundee

Another finished skin.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee

A few Tahr skins.

----------


## Dundee

Got my fallow stag euro mount back today.

----------


## BRADS

Nice one Dundee 
Happy birthday to mate catch up soon for a beer 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got my fallow skin home tonight,will get better pics in the morning.light was a bit dull.

----------


## Sako851

Looks good!

----------


## Dundee

On the wall.

----------


## Tahr

@Dundee what are this bloke's contact details? Ta, B

----------


## Dundee

pmed you.

----------

